# Änglagård



## GantzGraf (Mar 12, 2013)

I know I recommended Ozric a few days ago on this board. But at the moment I am even more overwhelmed by Änglagård. It's Swedish progressive rock. They havn't produced that much but there's more quality though.

They play really tight... with much authority. Not too far from King Crimson.

Recommended, again!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I heard them at NEARfest last June along with another Swedish band, Gosta Berlings Saga. Very good players, but it didn't sound like they had any tunes or melodies. But their music may reveal more on repeated listening.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

starthrower said:


> But their music may reveal more on repeated listening.


It did not for me. I have tried a number of times since they are rated highly on the prog archives site, and I love a lot of prog. Then again, King Crimson also does not do it for me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

King Crimson was several different bands over the years producing many albums, and they've got tunes as well as improv.


----------

